
Powerful Mobile Banking for Global Nomads - Aazzur
https://getaazzur.com
======
Aazzur
We're launching our Beta and want your help to test and build the perfect
cross-border banking experience.

Sign up at [http://bit.ly/aazzurbetapress](http://bit.ly/aazzurbetapress) and
get all the premium features FOR FREE

------
duiker101
getting invalid certificate. Not a good start for a someone that I should
trust with my money

